# Shoes/Clogs



## razekane97 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hello Chefs,

I've been reading some posts that are a few years old about chefs' footwear and would like to get more current responses from a few of you "well seasoned" pros. After a long career in sales, I am finally pursuing my dream of becoming a chef.  What would you recommend for me?  I'm 50 years old, 6'0, 275 lbs.  A number of my chefs at culinary school have had knee, hip, and back opeartions over the years.  This worries me.  I'm trying to be smart about how I approach this career change from a preventative health perspective.  To that end, I am looking for the best footwear possible.  I've heard that Birks are good but clogs may not be the best suited for chefs over 225 lbs.  What are your thoughts on professional footwear.

Thank you in advance for your response to my inquiry.


----------



## chefjean (Nov 5, 2011)

I wear Dansko.


----------



## sherbel (Sep 10, 2011)

Crocs, the non-slip version.


----------



## derrick young (Nov 19, 2011)

I will second for the Crocs Bistro.  I am too in th 275Lb range and find they are very comfortable for 8-10 hours.  The main thing I find with them is I replace them every 3-4 months.  But at 40.00 (2 for 1 this weekend BTW, just picked up 2 more pair) I can but a few pair a year for the price of Birks


----------



## wunderbier (Aug 3, 2011)

That's very accurate about Crocs wearing out quickly. I went through two pairs in about 6 months of total use, maybe less, and I only weigh around 150 lbs. Fortunately I got the second pair for free when I wrote them a polite email detailing how they feel apart, even though I didn't request a replacement. Anyway, nothing else to add since I'm just a rookie welterweight.



Derrick Young said:


> I will second for the Crocs Bistro. I am too in th 275Lb range and find they are very comfortable for 8-10 hours. The main thing I find with them is I replace them every 3-4 months. But at 40.00 (2 for 1 this weekend BTW, just picked up 2 more pair) I can but a few pair a year for the price of Birks


----------



## chefdave11 (Oct 27, 2011)

I've been wearing Rockport's Northfield model for the past few years and love them.  About $70-$80 a pop, but waterproof and the most comfortable shoes I've ever worn in the kitchen.


----------



## williamalbrecht (Nov 26, 2011)

I think the best pair of kitchen shoes I've owned to this point, as far as comfort and durability, were Sketchers Keystones.. double time for the comfort aspect if you throw a pair of gel insoles in them. They lasted me almost two years before starting to bust out, and at $45 a pair it wasn't too bad of a deal. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## sparkie (Feb 12, 2011)

I also have the Croc Bistros and am impressed so far. If they wear out as fast as you guys are claiming, then I'll be switching back to Birkis. I was excited to find that the comfort was about the same and the slip resistance better for about half the price. But if they don't make it a year and a half at least, then the value just isn't there for me.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I like the croc bistro better than the birkis. I have been wearing them for a few years now on a variety of floor surfaces and have experienced no problem with them wearing out quickly. My birkis cracked after about 6 months on the outside portion of the sole around the ball of my foot.


----------



## derrick young (Nov 19, 2011)

Please take my comments on the Bistros wearing out quick in perspective.  I weigh 275ish and am hard on shoes period.  I have yet to find a shoe that does not break down internally from 7 day wear in 3-6 months and it does not matter if I buy 40.00 shoes or 300.00 shoes.  In under 6 months the comfort is gone


----------



## chefmikesig (Jul 22, 2011)

I am 6'2", 210 lbs. I am hard on shoes and my back will hurt when the shoes wear out. I was a birkenstock fanatic. I have had 3 pairs of birkis (cork sole and synthetic) and a pair of all-pros (sole wore out and had a hard time getting resoled).  I threw out the Crocs and went back to Birkis, as I wore them out within 2 to 3 months, and my back was hurting by 4 months. 

I buy birkis off ebay from a german guy (I could look it up, message me). Usually $40/pair IIRC. Brand new. 

BUT I have switched. I was at a Vendor Show case and Mozo shoes was there. I tried a pair and I have liked them as much if not more than my birks. I am 7 months in and have wear on the (replacable) insoles but none on the soles wear I often wear down edges. SUPER comfortable. great support. I have even grabbed them on days off to run to the store. Leather uppers. slip on, but more snug than alot of clogs. I think mine were Forza's


----------



## razekane97 (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you all.  Within reason, I'm not too concerned about cost.  Most important to me is getting the right footwear.  I'm going to research Sika clogs and Blundstones. A chef I worked with at the Fairmont Pacific Rim recommends them for us big boys.  There is also a French clog that I tried on at a show but lost the fellow's card.  Will try to get more info but would appreciate any info if one of you can think of the brand name.


----------



## sherbel (Sep 10, 2011)

Bragard perhaps? They're made in France.


----------



## jelgart (Dec 6, 2011)

go with dansko clogs or alpro a630 (made my birkenstock)


----------



## baker boy100 (Jun 10, 2011)

I have a generic pair of leather shoes from Shoes for Crews. I paid about $40 for them and they've held up for the past 5 months. I like them, but I have scuffed them and damaged the leather to no end! I'm 5'10ish and I weigh 135lbs and I do about 28 hours/week in the kitchen at work and 20 hours/week at culinary school.  I have flat feet and I put pressure on my heels and balls of my feet, so I also wear custom shoe inserts. They hurt for about a week, but I love them now.

I looked into a pair of the Croc Bistros, but I was a bit worried about the brand and material. I've heard a lot of good reviews, so I'm going to give them a whirl.

----------

My biggest suggestion is not to skimp on your shoes. Go to a restaurant supply store and try different pairs of shoes. Just remember that your health and your body is a worthy investment. You might also look into some shoe inserts (very worth it).


----------



## foodslut (Jun 27, 2011)

Dansko clogs i feel are the best shoes to wear in and around the kitchen.  well i can say any type of clog really, when it comes to wearing crocs or any other shoe that is made from of rubber with little support, it will be hard for an old mans back for the rest of the night.  plus it doesnt help that one person could go through 4 pairs of crocs in a single year, when one pair of well made dasko or birks can last someone at least a year or longer.

to be honest danskos are a little hard on your feet at first, but when they are broken in they are wonderful. posture is better and is not too hard on your back, plus the support is in the shoe...something that crocs dont give too much, they are light and comfy-yes, but wear and tear too fast.  but of course when looking for shoes is all about preferance, crocsX4= 120 a year, or dansko=130 a year plus, birks=about 60 a year plus...

good luck old man


----------



## lolifjuggernaut (Jul 3, 2011)

I am about the same weight and have found that Keen has the most comfortable clog that I have ever had on my feet.


----------



## razekane97 (Nov 27, 2011)

Has anyone tried Sanita Clogs from Denmark?


----------



## april tilley (Dec 13, 2011)

I have burks and I am over 225lbs and they are the best pair of kitchen shoes that i have owned


----------



## ryan009 (Dec 13, 2011)

Sorry that last post was me I have burks and they are awesome kitchen shoes well worth the money and I am over 225lbs. They have very high arcs so if you have flat feet they are not the shoe for you


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

OK. A month or so ago I took a crummy 1-night job, for which I had to shave and buy a pair of "black" shoes. All I had at that time were shoes of other colors not including black. As it was, being generally broke, I went to a "Goodwill Store". I bought a pair of _"Lehigh"_ Steel Toe Service Oxford shoes. I paid $10 otd. When I buy shoes new again, I might not get this exact pair, but I will get this brand. They are the toughest shoes I've had since I can remember. They feel really good once you break them in.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Wont wear clogs, I find them a bit dangerous when worn on rubber matting.


----------



## gabby94 (Feb 14, 2012)

For all of you chefs who swear against clogs, not all clogs are created equal.  Clog does not necessarily mean open back nor wooden.  If you are looking for superior support, closed back and non-slip go for Sanita.  They are newer to Canada but the most popular in Europe.  You will pay about about $115 - 150 but they will last you twice as long as any other shoe on the market and you can find them many places in Vancouver.


----------



## pirate-chef (Jan 25, 2012)

As for the sika vs dansko I am 6'4 190 ish lbs and have had a couple of knee surgeries in the past but i feel like sika is a cheaper made version of the dansko the sole lasts slightly longer but they do not break in nearly as nice and seem to wear on my body more. dansko or the swedish version brasko.


----------



## gabby94 (Feb 14, 2012)

Seems you are from Sweden and the European Dansko is not the same as the American Dansko.  In North America, Sanita is equal to that of the Euro Dansko. I totally agree as the wood in the Sika clog is very hard on your knees, that's why the Sanita/Euro Dansko is better for you.


----------



## pirate-chef (Jan 25, 2012)

I am from the us and living here now. ironically i now have Sika because i can not find dansko and i live 30 min from denmark. it makes no sense at all.


----------

